# Staggered Leg Press



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am training legs tonight and though i would give it a try, how does it compare to normal legs press, i saw james's vid of doing it and it looked painful!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah mate... burns like hell if you keep the reps high and nice and slow...

love it!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

post the link up to J's vid. I ain't seen it and doing legs tomorrow so may give it a go


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

<div class=


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> post the link up to J's vid. I ain't seen it and doing legs tomorrow so may give it a go


I get a semi when Rob gets all bossy and demanding


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

How much pushing does the lower leg do? ? ?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

0o0Gaz0o0 said:


> How much pushing does the lower leg do? ? ?


I should think that depends on how hard you push it mate....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Your low leg is there only to stabilise, so it's essentially doing about 20% of the work compared to the high leg.

The foot position of the low leg means that the knee only passes through the middle third of it's ROM so it gets no rest. when you switch foot positions half way through the set, the medialis on the leg that was low & is now high will be screaming in agony by rep 4 or 5.

This is something I had great pleasure in putting James through a while ago & he seems to enjoy the pain now.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr Booth, I shall try these tomorrow....then come on here to insult you cos I can't walk...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Hopefully you won't be able to make it to the computer to insult me! I can't take credit for it, here's Vern's original post on the subject from the CNP board:

No nothing to do with lunges, yes just walk up to the leg press as you normaly do, put one foot high one foot low, and press 12 each side swapping alternate feet with each set. dont talk and rationalize it jus go do it! get back to me (you will know if you have gone to light, but even quicker if you have gone to heavy lol)

the next set the leg you started high with you start high with the opposite leg.

trouble is the "dwarf" bodybuilders need help getting it of the rack, unless they wear platform shoes... lol..

Yes and you can do it with squats but ..yes it does twist the body but its almost one legged squats with balance support from the other leg

If there is a trick for lunges (not walking lunges plllllease!) of course use the block but when you push back up dont come right the way up but keep the tension on the quad and drop straight back into the next leg, keep doing this bringing each rep with you not allowing to lock out at the top..your almost tipped forward doing it.

kind rgds

vern


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use one leg leg press when i diet for a show excellant movement...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i use one leg leg press when i diet for a show excellant movement...


I never quite knew where to put the resting leg. Leave it in between the runners & risk chopping it off at the knee if something goes wrong, or hang it outside the machine! This staggered press is a sort of 'one & a half leg' leg press.

Hmm, wonder if it'd work on heavy bench press....


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Wasn't keen on the knee position if there was a lot of force going through that leg but if it is only really there to stabilise, it seems like a good movement.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> I never quite knew where to put the resting leg. Leave it in between the runners & risk chopping it off at the knee if something goes wrong, or hang it outside the machine! This staggered press is a sort of 'one & a half leg' leg press.
> 
> Hmm, *wonder if it'd work on heavy bench press....*


uuuuh Bump for Mr Booth to try first


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm daft enough to try it you know.

Years ago, I used to do incline barbell press with my training partner *pushing down* hard on the bar during the negative portion of each rep. Looking back, I must admit it was a little stupid. No injuries though & a little wiser now....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i'm really looking foreward to trying them out tonight!! ah vern was a star on the CNP board


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

how many reps each leg should you be aiming for?is it 12?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes thats what i am doing, 12 or 15 if poss


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Trust me, 12 each leg is plenty. The second half of the set after you switch will not see 15 reps if you try it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know that James did this on a traditional plate-loaded machine, but would it still be basically the same if done on a horizontal machine? That's all my gym has...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well that was a fookin killer!!!!! best leg session for a while


----------



## BRIS (Dec 7, 2007)

I've heard a lot about this exercise, i'm tempted to give it a try on my leg session on friday, I will feed back in due course!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

dmcc said:


> I know that James did this on a traditional plate-loaded machine, but would it still be basically the same if done on a horizontal machine? That's all my gym has...


Should be ok, try it. I've used it to great effect on a powerzone front squat machine (ask James, he used the one at Alz gym in Oldham with me once). That was even more of a killer than the leg press. If you have one of the lever leg press machines, it works well on that too.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ive got a powerzone front squat machine here too, i went up to 4 plates on the leg press last night but had to drop back to 3 as the pain was unbearable!!! 1st 12 reps were ok ish but as soon as you swap over legs its like all your power has gone and the pain is brutal, that must be one of the hardest ways to legs press, i will keep doing it from now on


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

alot of great feedback on the staggered press, guna give them a whirl 2maro night... and look forward to a weekend of limping


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Kezz said:


> well that was a fookin killer!!!!! best leg session for a while


lol....yep..i tryed these last night too... legs nice a dead today..pmsl... must say did 2 sets of 12 (staggered leg press) on each leg... and one normal both feet leg press and no where near the amount of pain... had to up it to a pyriamid set to keep the intensity up!


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

got to 12 the first lot then switched and could only manage 8.

only one set of these were done after 4 sets of normal leg press.

very good but not sure if ill be walking properly tomorrow as that was brutal!


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Staggered Leg Press .How does it hit the leg differnet from normal leg press ? gonna try this on my leg session on tuesday


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did these two days ago and my hip flexers in the front were getting hammered for some reason.

I did like them but I was doing them in the 20 rep range as my knees dont like any kind of load on them.

I do like them tho and will do them again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so really this is a cheat version of the one leg leg press??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I done them last night after front squats and single leg lunges on the smith.....boy they were something else! Loved them.

I TRIED to do two sets of leg ext after but I only managed 6 then 4 before my quads were too pumped to carry on


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> so really this is a cheat version of the one leg leg press??


Not really a cheat Paul, this is a different animal altogether. It's a way of pre exhausting the medialis on the low leg by keeping it under constant mild tension in the middle third of it's ROM, then asking it to go full ROM when you switch legs. It's about as much fun as putting your giblets in a blender. (way to sell it!)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dont care how many big words you use paul still an easier version of the one leg leg press 

i will come up to your new gym one day mate and you can put me through legs then on my return visit i will put you through them and then we can talk about constant mid tension


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> dont care how many big words you use paul still an easier version of the one leg leg press
> 
> i will come up to your new gym one day mate and you can put me through legs then on my return visit i will put you through them and then we can talk about constant mid tension


Easier eh? Okey dokey, I'll have you do it on the gym launch day in front of all the press  Joking aside, you are always welcome at our place Paul. It would be nice to have a proper chat & a workout whilst neither of us is dieting!


----------

